# MS Batory - where & when was this photo taken?



## bronco1941 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hoping someone will be able to provide information as to where and when the attached photo was taken. 

My father arrived in Halifax 16th April 1942 Canada on the Batory with 700 RAF personnel to start training aircrews in Nova Scotia and New Brunswick. (as an aside actress Anna Neagle was also on board).

Any information will be most welcome.

Gary (bronco)


----------



## rogas86 (Apr 6, 2013)

The photo was taken in 1936 in Hoboken, New Jersey. I write a book about this ship. Is any possibility, to use this image in my book? Could you send me a high resolution scan? Sorry for my English


----------



## bronco1941 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hello -- thank you for your message. Yes I can provide a digital copy - 2762 x 1624 pixels = 1.2 mb. If you need I can arrange to rescan the photograph at a higher dpi resolution.


----------



## ukjese (Sep 28, 2013)

*WW2 fotos of Batory?*



rogas86 said:


> The photo was taken in 1936 in Hoboken, New Jersey. I write a book about this ship. Is any possibility, to use this image in my book? Could you send me a high resolution scan? Sorry for my English


Hello, are there any good photographs of the Batory in WW2 colours especially showing the weapons that were added? I am trying to build a model of the ship as a troop transport. Thanks for any help.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *ukjese* and welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## MarchSkipper (May 28, 2013)

From my collection, a (philatelic) _maximum card _showing the Polish Ocean Liner "BATORY" with a _special packet cancel _to mark her last voyage to a Hong-Kong scrap yard.

The interesting history of this vssl here : 

http://www.derbysulzers.com/shipbatory.html


----------

